# Finally going for an eye exam



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2018)

*I have been putting off getting an eye exam for years, and my eyesight is definitely the worse for wear.  I used to be on my husband's insurance, which did not cover vision.  The insurance I picked up after he retired does, and since I will only have this plan until February when my Medicare kicks in, I figured I had better use it before I lose it. Going to my appointment in the morning.  Going to Lenscrafters, which allegedly has this new fangled machine that helps "map" your eyes.  Or not. Supposed to be better.  We shall see.

I have always loved reading, but have found in the last couple years, it has become harder for me to concentrate on reading, and to focus well on the pages.  I get headaches, and why is the print getting so small these days???  I miss reading all the time, and I hope the new specs will help me.  
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2018)

Good luck with your eye exam Marie, I hope it is a complete one where they use special drops to dilate your pupils and look deep into your eyes for any possible problems.  Please let us know how things went. 

 I recently had an eye exam and have been using over the counter readers at 1.75 power, anything above that seemed too strong.  The doctor did give me a prescription for glasses, but it wasn't mandatory, just to help read ingredient labels and see the TV a bit clearer, so far I haven't filled the script.  I'm not a big reader, but when I do, my eyes tire easily and I close the book and stop.

I know there are jokes about older people saying that the print is getting smaller, but using a lot of vitamins and supplements I know that certain bottles have the tiniest print they could possibly get away with.  The print has become smaller over time. :magnify:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2018)

Marie,

Talk to them about your Medicare coverage.

Medicare will cover a medically necessary eye exam if you are a diabetic, at high risk for glaucoma, etc...

Also, some Medicare Advantage plans provide some coverage for eyeglasses.

Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2018)

Taking care of Vision and Hearing becomes increasingly important as we age.  Lose of either can severely hamper a persons independence.  A good thorough eye exam every year....with eye dilation...checking for things like cataracts, glaucoma, and macular degeneration, etc., is well worth the expense, if a problem can be found in its early stages.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 12, 2018)

Hope you will check the credentials of the person doing your eye exam. Most times the providers in stores are optometrists and not MD, not qualified to deal with actual eye diseases. If it seems that you might have any problems more than just age related far sightedness (presbyopia) please have your medical dr refer you to an MD Opthalmologist.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have been putting off getting an eye exam for years, and my eyesight is definitely the worse for wear.  I used to be on my husband's insurance, which did not cover vision.  The insurance I picked up after he retired does, and since I will only have this plan until February when my Medicare kicks in, I figured I had better use it before I lose it. Going to my appointment in the morning.  Going to Lenscrafters, which allegedly has this new fangled machine that helps "map" your eyes.  Or not. Supposed to be better.  We shall see.
> 
> I have always loved reading, but have found in the last couple years, it has become harder for me to concentrate on reading, and to focus well on the pages.  I get headaches, and why is the print getting so small these days???  I miss reading all the time, and I hope the new specs will help me.
> *



Eye exams can reveal other serious issues about your health. Too bad so many don't know that. Go to a doctor not a retailer.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 13, 2018)

I've always seen an *ophthalmologist* (MD), but I'm picky and maybe that's just me.  A few weeks ago, I did look up the requirements for becoming an *optometrist* (non-MD) in the US and was surprised at the level of training required.  Not a med school course of training, but it still sounded pretty impressive.  Of course, an "eye exam" at a retail outlet might be done by an *optician* who is a person trained to sell eyeglasses.  Not a good choice for an eye exam.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2018)

*Well, I am home.  My eyes have definitely changed, since I got my last glasses.  She did all kinds of tests, took pictures of my eyeballs (kind of cool looking) that let her see deep inside.  Did the "this---or this" test.  She peeped inside and I do have some cateracts growing.  Going to keep an eye on them.  She wants me back in a year, and she will look at them again.  If she feels there has been significant progression, she will recommend  an ophthalmologist.  And the pictures replaced doing the drops, and give her a better idea of how my eyes look.

Next came picking them out.  I did look when I got there and found a nice pair of frames, not expensive either.  Then came the fun part. Figuring out what I could  do with my insurance.  I have always worn the no-line progressive glasses.   BUT, the insurance would cover lenses and the frames I chose in full..IF I got the lined glasses.  When I tried ONCE and never got used to.  He spent some time tweaking his numbers, and doing insurance stuff.  Here was the bottom line.  One pair of glasses, with the lines, no cost, meaning insurance would cover the full $230 or whatever it came to.  They had a special going on, $40 off lenses, if you did not use insurance.  He said, here is what I suggest. 
Since when I am on Medicare, they will pay all costs, if I go with lined bifocals, we can put through a pair for me, with the lines, all on the insurance dime.  Then, I could get a pair of progressive lenses, same style frames I chose, $191.  So, two pair of glasses for less than $200. It will give me the chance to have the progressives I wanted, and also have the lined bifocals, no charge, to be able to spend time getting used to them.
He did say that people had issues on the computer with the lines. 
So we shall see,

He took a picture of me with the frames on...what do you think----

*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 13, 2018)

I have gone for eye exams since about  20 some yrs old and I'm now 80.  Have worn reading and distance glasses for many yrs don't remember when I started.   I can basically see good, one eye is lazy so my lens is a lot stronger.

For the last 25 yrs I've gotten into a lot of supplements and some of them directed for eye health, and they are:

Grape Seed Extract and Vit C
Lutein
Bilberry
Crystalline homeopathic for cataract prevention
Simalasan homeopathic drops for dry eyes

And wear *sunglasses *in sun and shade...a MUST to save my eyes.

Now here I am and was told at about 60 that "cats" were forming and so I got busy with the eye supports and now at 80, no sign of "cats" and I have not been to an eye doc in over 7 yrs.

I work so much to be my own doctor and know that my eyes are good, everything is clear, not blurry, even floaters are almost gone and they've been around for 20 some yrs.   

All it takes is one's commitment and Dr. Google -- this google knows more than any doctor will ever know.  And one's experiences as far as I'm concerned.  

I prefer not to support pharma and doctors...

Marie, those sunglasses are WILD.

*And bear in mind folks, all DOCTORS need us to be sick, unwell etc as they need our business.  *


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2018)

*I would not be caught dead in those glasses I posted. LOL.  But doc did advise against the transition lenses, she said just getting those kind you pop over your existing glasses work well enough.  As for the cateracts, she did say it may take years for them to progress enough to need intervention, if at all.  
I did mention how hard it was for me driving at night.  She said, avoid it if I can, have someone else drive, use UBER.  I rarely drive after dark anyway.
*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2018)

> *I would not be caught dead in those glasses I posted. LOL*



:lofl:

Might be fun for a costume party or whatever: :shrug:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 13, 2018)

Believe it or not I have a friend who would absolutely love those glasses. lol Glad all is well with your eyes. I also have a small cataract that will take years before I would have to do anything and some floaters that are harmless.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 14, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have been putting off getting an eye exam for years, and my eyesight is definitely the worse for wear.  I used to be on my husband's insurance, which did not cover vision.  The insurance I picked up after he retired does, and since I will only have this plan until February when my Medicare kicks in, I figured I had better use it before I lose it. Going to my appointment in the morning.  Going to Lenscrafters, which allegedly has this new fangled machine that helps "map" your eyes.  Or not. Supposed to be better.  We shall see.
> 
> I have always loved reading, but have found in the last couple years, it has become harder for me to concentrate on reading, and to focus well on the pages.  I get headaches, and why is the print getting so small these days???  I miss reading all the time, and I hope the new specs will help me.
> *


Been dealing with Type II since 2015.  I have a thorough eye exam every April because of that.  During that time I dropped weight.  Got to exercising (walking 1 1/2 miles daily).  Cut out as much 'bad' food as I could - anything processed, pastas, breads (including 'healthy'), no sweets (only certain fruits), more veggies (mostly beans), diet sodas (everything except coffee & water),,,etc.  My semi-annual blood letting tells me I have kept my A1C below 5.  Avg BS is below 90, everything is A-okay but there are exceptions.  

I winter in AZ mostly for my health - moderate exposure to sunlight so my body produces adequate natural Vit D.  I eat for health getting my protein, calcium, potassium,,,etc.  I eat EGGS! & limited red meats for the B12 (anemic back in 2011),  I try to avoid the fad foods, supplements & in other words am very suspicious of all the food & exotic trends that health or non-health gurus claim as the 'miracle' cure for everything including world peace.  Being a little OCD I find I can eat basically the same meal day in day out but even I get a little bored with my routine.

I try to experiment with certain mixtures, as an example: plain 'Greek' yogurt (EWE!) but did find that if I mix it with unsweetened apple sauce & cinnamon it is tolerable.  I have one serving with my morning eggs.  I also found that whole milk products (beneficial for diabetics) are much better for me than low fat.  I also discovered that most dietitians allow things like natural SOUR CREAM & REAL BUTTER (in moderation), you know mashed beans are quite good with a dollop on top.  I'm not advocating anyone to change, but found that I can eat things that were taboo back in the 50's & 60's things that government & Madison Avenue hucksters where claiming to be the ruin of modern society.  Do your own research, my PCP has asked many questions but offered no criticism so far to me.

Sorry got rambling again!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Picked up my new glasses this morning.  They are great.  Never realized how bad my old prescription was until I put on the new ones. I am guessing that my vision will not get any better as I get older, and as I think I mentioned, she did see some cateracts  growing.  She did concede that I would have to go to an opthamologist if they got worse.  I am OK with an optometrist for now.  She seemed to know her stuff, as I did ask many specific questions to see how she responded.  
I can read again!!!  Yay for me
*


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Picked up my new glasses this morning.  They are great.  Never realized how bad my old prescription was until I put on the new ones. I am guessing that my vision will not get any better as I get older, and as I think I mentioned, she did see some cateracts  growing.  She did concede that I would have to go to an opthamologist if they got worse.  I am OK with an optometrist for now.  She seemed to know her stuff, as I did ask many specific questions to see how she responded.
> I can read again!!!  Yay for me
> *



You could maintain where you are now.  I've posted my eye supports and my scripts I use now are well over 10 yrs old....And no cataracts either and I'm 80.   So supplements do work, that's why they are supplements.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> You could maintain where you are now.  I've posted my eye supports and my scripts I use now are well over 10 yrs old....And no cataracts either and I'm 80.   So supplements do work, that's why they are supplements.



Thanks, Jamin.  I definitely need to look more into supplements..  Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 19, 2018)

Hurray Marie!!  Nice to know everything worked out well.

I know I've posted this before, but I'll say it again.  Don't let anyone rush you into cataract surgery.  It can be a blessing at some point, but it isn't all upside.  As my ophthalmologist told me, you'll know when it's time.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Hurray Marie!!  Nice to know everything worked out well.
> 
> I know I've posted this before, but I'll say it again.  Don't let anyone rush you into cataract surgery.  It can be a blessing at some point, but it isn't all upside.  As my ophthalmologist told me, you'll know when it's time.



That is what I have heard.  As Jamin said, mine may never get worse. The eye doctor said that too.  But, if the time comes she recommends I see an opthamologist, I will go.  Have no family history of cataracts or glaucoma, so I guess that is in my favor.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy for you Marie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Picked up my new glasses this morning.  They are great.  Never realized how bad my old prescription was until I put on the new ones. I am guessing that my vision will not get any better as I get older, and as I think I mentioned, she did see some cateracts  growing.  She did concede that I would have to go to an opthamologist if they got worse.  I am OK with an optometrist for now.  She seemed to know her stuff, as I did ask many specific questions to see how she responded.
> I can read again!!!  Yay for me
> *



I'm glad that you're happy with your new glasses Marie.  There are a couple of eye drops on the market, natural supplements, that are supposed to help avoid cataracts, my eye doctor said they're safe to use when I mentioned them to him.  I don't have cataracts forming yet, but some beginnings of macular degeneration.  I haven't used those eye drops yet, maybe some day in the future I'll try them out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Eye drops I mentioned both contain the ingredient N-aceytlcarnosine.

https://www.lifeextension.com/Vitamins-Supplements/item00893/Brite-Eyes-III

https://www.wisechoicemedicine.com/ingredients-and-instructions/


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Eye drops I mentioned both contain the ingredient N-aceytlcarnosine.
> 
> https://www.lifeextension.com/Vitamins-Supplements/item00893/Brite-Eyes-III
> 
> https://www.wisechoicemedicine.com/ingredients-and-instructions/



S,B, I know both these products and I think I bought the LifeExtension one at a point but for me the ones I use mentioned in 10 above keep my eyes doing good.   Whatever people find that works, is what does it.  I believe we can keep our eyes healthy  until who knows when.  I don't like to do any surgeries and so far my eyes have not been surgeried and I plan to keep it that way.   jam


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Next time I go shopping, I will check for the eye drops, and other suppliments.*


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Next time I go shopping, I will check for the eye drops, and other suppliments.*



I attribute my good eye health first and foremost to Grape Seed Extract.  You can google:  Grape Seed Extract and eye health and get plenty of info.  I've been taking it since my mid 50's and I'm 80, the others have been added as I've aged.

  Marie, do  you take any suppliments like antoxidants, I get the feeling you do not from one of your comments.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> S,B, I know both these products and I think I bought the LifeExtension one at a point but for me the ones I use mentioned in 10 above keep my eyes doing good.   Whatever people find that works, is what does it.  I believe we can keep our eyes healthy  until who knows when.  I don't like to do any surgeries and so far my eyes have not been surgeried and I plan to keep it that way.   jam



I agree Jam, everyone should see what works best for them regarding alternative therapies and medicines.  What works well for one person may not work for another.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Jam, everyone should see what works best for them regarding alternative therapies and medicines.  What works well for one person may not work for another.



On the Can C  product, I'm on another health group and a person reported they were taking this one I believe for cataract issues and they didn't find it effective.  Just a comment.  I absolutely believe in the Crystalline drops.  You mentioned Macular, good to get a handle on that one.  I have a couple bridge friends who live with M.D.  not good.   A friends mother too who is 95 has M.D. challenge.  I'm sure there are alternatives out there for this one..I never looked as no issue with me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> On the Can C  product, I'm on another health group and a person reported they were taking this one I believe for cataract issues and they didn't find it effective.



It depends on the individual, how long they use the product before making a judgement and how bad their eye problem was.  As already said, everyone reacts to supplements and medications in a different way, what works best for them personally is all that really matters.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> It depends on the individual, how long they use the product before making a judgement and how bad their eye problem was.  As already said, everyone reacts to supplements and medications in a different way, what works best for them personally is all that really matters.



Very true and I don't know how long a person gives something a try until they realize it's not working.  Some give up real soon and others maybe not.  I know when something helps me and it's often pretty quickly.  I often give something a long try and wonder, is it helping.  Some things are very apparent.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I attribute my good eye health first and foremost to Grape Seed Extract.  You can google:  Grape Seed Extract and eye health and get plenty of info.  I've been taking it since my mid 50's and I'm 80, the others have been added as I've aged.
> 
> Marie, do  you take any suppliments like antoxidants, I get the feeling you do not from one of your comments.



No. The only supplements I take are vitamins, cranberry and occasional melatonin.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> No. The only supplements I take are vitamins, cranberry and occasional melatonin.



Those are supplements, my thrust into supplements started right after menopause in my early 50's, that is when everything starts to deplete and if we can supplement why not, and  keep healthy as long as we can.


----------

